# anti-5g lunacy



## Pickman's model (May 28, 2020)

i'll start you off with this story about how anti-5g bollocks can make a £5 usb stick worth £340








						Trading Standards squad targets anti-5G USB stick
					

Investigators say that vulnerable people need protection from what seems to be a £339 scam.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## dessiato (May 28, 2020)

I read that. There's a lot of money being made off gullible people.


----------



## golightly (May 29, 2020)

This line in the article caught my eye: Klotho Formula uses a "proprietary procedure that leads to relativistic time dilation and biological quantum entanglement at the DNA level".


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jul 17, 2020)

I wonder how many of the fuckwits realise that their wifi hub runs 5G?


----------



## souljacker (Jul 17, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> I wonder how many of the fuckwits realise that their wifi hub runs 5G?



No it doesn't. Unless you mean 5Ghz which is different.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 17, 2020)

5GHz, but not actually "5G" - not that it makes any difference.
I think at the moment 5G may use up to 10ghz at ground level ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## platinumsage (Jul 17, 2020)

5G spectrum regions around e.g. 3400 and 3600 MHz have long been used for stuff like satellite downlinks, amateur radio, relays for live events etc. I guess it only becomes a problem when the waves have their secret corona amplitude modification harmonies enabled.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 17, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> I wonder how many of the fuckwits realise that their wifi hub runs 5G?


erm wut ?


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jul 17, 2020)

ruffneck23 said:


> erm wut ?


My Virgin hub states 2g and 5g.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 17, 2020)

It’s 2.4gz or 5gz as far as wireless is concerned it’s a completely differently thing.

The G in 5G means Generation


----------



## souljacker (Jul 17, 2020)

platinumsage said:


> 5G spectrum regions around e.g. 3400 and 3600 MHz have long been used for stuff like satellite downlinks, amateur radio, relays for live events etc. I guess it only becomes a problem when the waves have their secret corona amplitude modification harmonies enabled.



Part of the spec for 5G also includes using the 60Ghz millimeter wave. This is for backhaul between base stations. It is getting a bit closer to the range that could cause problems and it's usually higher power than WiFi or cellphone comms. Still not dangerous though and usually about 4 stories (at least) up so nothing for us to worry about.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 17, 2020)

souljacker said:


> Part of the spec for 5G also includes using the 60Ghz millimeter wave. This is for backhaul between base stations. It is getting a bit closer to the range that could cause problems and it's usually higher power than WiFi or cellphone comms. Still not dangerous though and usually about 4 stories (at least) up so nothing for us to worry about.


Still orders of magnitude safer than the 1kw per square metre from the orb in the sky.
If that was man-made it would come with safety warnings.


----------



## CH1 (Sep 5, 2020)

What will the spec for this be then? [extract from government planning notification]

*Ministers call on councils to roll out broadband and 5G coverage*

Ministers have written to local authorities urging them to boost gigabit broadband rollout and 5G mobile coverage.

The government intends to deliver nationwide gigabit-capable broadband as soon as possible, and aims for most of the population to have 5G coverage by 2027.

In a joint letter, digital infrastructure minister Matt Warman and local government minister Simon Clarke urged councils to follow latest guidance on land access and valuation. The move aims to speed up deals granting access for new infrastructure, such as 5G masts and full-fibre broadband cabinets on public land.

The ministers have also asked councils to appoint a ‘digital champion’ to work across multiple teams to ensure a cohesive digital infrastructure strategy. To this end, the ministers said councils should also use the central government’s dedicated “barrier-busting” team, which is responsible for removing the obstacles to roll-out.

In a further move, the government is offering guidance on the safety and benefits of 5G to help councils tackle disinformation about the new mobile technology.

Warman said helping people get access to fast and reliable connectivity was a top priority for the government.

“Councils have a vital role to play in the roll-out of digital infrastructure and while there is good work going on up and down the country, there is more we can do,” he added.

“I’m writing to local authorities with new guidance and advice to help them break down some of the barriers to roll-out and give them the tools they need to quell quack theories about 5G.”

28 August 2020
 Huw Morris, The Planner


----------



## alex_ (Sep 5, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> Still orders of magnitude safer than the 1kw per square metre from the orb in the sky.
> If that was man-made it would come with safety warnings.



it gives you cancer !!!!!


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 5, 2020)

CH1 said:


> What will the spec for this be then?



Your point is?


----------



## platinumsage (Sep 5, 2020)

I should imagine the broadband will be gigabit and the mobile will be 5G.


----------



## existentialist (Sep 6, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> Your point is?


I think the poster in question is pointless.


----------



## WouldBe (Dec 18, 2021)

Dutch authorities have discovered a range of anti-5G necklaces to protect the wearer from the effects of 5G. Turns out they are radioactive.


----------



## pogofish (Dec 19, 2021)

WouldBe said:


> Dutch authorities have discovered a range of anti-5G necklaces to protect the wearer from the effects of 5G. Turns out they are radioactive.



Nothing new there then:


----------



## WouldBe (Dec 19, 2021)

pogofish said:


> Nothing new there then:


NO mention of protection from telegraph's though. 

That cold cream will definitely make your skin glow.


----------

